# Daphnia Magna



## Chard56

$7.00 for a good portion of Daphnia Magna, the largest Daphnia strain. You can use nets with various sized holes to sort them for feeding different sized fish and fry. There are plenty of tutorials on you tube so pick what works best for you. I feed mine a mix of yeast, soy flour; spurulina powder with a little garlic and paprika. I can add a small bag of this food mix upon request. I also have jars on the window sill for green water. When they are nice and green that gets fed to the daphnia. Never overfeed and keep several cultures going at one time. That way if you have a dieoff in one you have backup cultures. Priority shipping is $10 and can be combined with any of my Aquabid auctions or Chard56 sales at no extra charge. I only ship to the US States and territories.


----------

